# Keeps licking at butt area; glands not impacted



## H15A5H1

Ive been noticing that my 2yr old gsd occasionally goes at his anal area furiously licking at it. He never had a problem licking at his butt area until recently. Now I see him do it at least once every couple hours. He doesnt do it for long, but you can tell hes pretty passionate about it.

At first we thought there would be impacted anal glands, so we took him to get his anal sacs expressed. the groomer tried, but he had nothing to express. Also, there is no stench or odor emitting from that area.

Were kind of stumped as to what is making his anal area irritated. He has regular stools, regular activity level, and in good health all around. Anybody have any ideas as to what this is?


Thanks!


----------



## Kris10

So no other spots he is licking regularly? That is a common area of "focus" when a dog has allergies. Is there any redness in the area? Could it be "routine maintenance"


----------



## Lilie

Won't tape worms cause them to lick like that?


----------



## KZoppa

Lilie said:


> Won't tape worms cause them to lick like that?


 
yup. OP have him checked for worms. My uncles dog was real intent on his butt area when he had worms. As some else mentioned it could also be allergies but you'd tend to notice a lot more focus on licking his paws too.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Our lab does that and I'd really like to know how to stop it too. We've had her dewormed, glands expressed, bathed her in oatmeal, tried the bitter spray, I even put a cone around her head for a week to see if it was just a habit... Nothing helped so far.


----------



## LisaT

In a GSD, I would be worried that this is the beggining of an anal fistula.


----------



## H15A5H1

I just bought some panacur powder online, and will deworm him when i receive it. I really hope it isnt anal fistula. He doesnt seem to have any of the symptoms of that besides trying to clean his anal area.


----------



## PaddyD

Kris10 said:


> So no other spots he is licking regularly? That is a common area of "focus" when a dog has allergies. Is there any redness in the area? Could it be "routine maintenance"


Funny 

It could have started as maintenance but he may be perpetuating it by not leaving it alone. You might consider using an elizabethan collar for a few days when it is not too incovenient.


----------



## shilohsmom

LisaT said:


> In a GSD, I would be worried that this is the beggining of an anal fistula.


I'm with Lisa on this one. Try the other things and if they don't work perhaps a visit to the Vet would be in order. Best of luck.


----------



## H15A5H1

Just saw my dog go at his butt again.. this time i snapped some pics of his anus. SO be warned. There is definitely some redness in the middle, and it seems to have spread a little to the anal gland on the left...



























Any idea on what this is? And what I can do to help in the meantine before vet visit?
thanks...


----------



## Jax's Mom

Hemorrhoid?


----------



## PaddyD

H15A5H1 said:


> Just saw my dog go at his butt again.. this time i snapped some pics of his anus. SO be warned. There is definitely some redness in the middle, and it seems to have spread a little to the anal gland on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea on what this is? And what I can do to help in the meantine before vet visit?
> thanks...


Why is it taking so long to go to the vet?


----------



## OhioFour

This looks a lot like how my dog's rear looked. He was just diagnosed with perianal fistulas. How long before your vet visit?


----------



## vicky2200

Ditto was licking alot, but there was a small associated with it. I took her to the vet and they expressed her anal glads and gave me a cream to put on (not fun.) It worked. There was some similar redness. Take your dog back to the vet, or to a different vet for a second opinion. This also could be just an obsessive behavior.


----------



## wilbanks17

LisaT said:


> In a GSD, I would be worried that this is the beggining of an anal fistula.


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree it's time for a vet visit,,why put it off? You may wait and end up with a blown out anal gland, fistula or some other mess you will have to deal with


----------

